# One Of My Favorite Movie Scenes:



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

In "The Sting", in a poker game on the train, Mr. Shaw (Paul Newman), calls big shot Doyle Lonegan's hand, who smugly lays down Four Nines.

Then Shaw cockily lays down his hand of Four Jacks, much to everyone's shock.  (They both cheated.)

HiDesertHal


----------



## Trade (Jun 12, 2017)

I like this one:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2017)

_Hud_ (1963) - Melvyn Douglas, Paul Newman, Brandon De Wilde


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 5, 2017)

Has been my all-time favorite....Bad word at the end, CAUTION!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 5, 2017)

Trade said:


>



 Trade, that was indeed one of the great moments in Cinema!

HiDesertHal


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 15, 2017)

_Breakfast At Tiffany's _- Final scene 
(Not exactly "favorite,"  more like unforgettable.  Probably because I've been there a few times, usually without such a happy ending.)


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm so jealous of you people who are able to post actual, moving scenes from your favorite movies.

LARA gave me detailed instructions on how to do this, but I'm totally confused...I can't even do the first step! 

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I'm so jealous of you people who are able to post actual, moving scenes from your favorite movies.
> 
> LARA gave me detailed instructions on how to do this, but I'm totally confused...I can't even do the first step!
> 
> HDH



I don't do videos.  My computer is not fast enough.  Takes forever.

However, this is my favorite scene.

www.thisdayinquotes.com/2011/07/i-coulda-been-contender.htmlJul 27, 2016 - Actors _Marlon Brando_, Eva Marie Saint, Rod Steiger, Karl Malden and Lee J. Cobb ... Schickel says Kazan “was surprised to see _something_ like one hundred ... _I coulda been_ somebody, instead of a bum, which is what I am.”.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I don't do videos.  My computer is not fast enough.  Takes forever.
> 
> However, this is my favorite scene.
> 
> ...  Actors _Marlon Brando_, Eva Marie Saint, Rod Steiger, Karl Malden and Lee J. Cobb ... Schickel says Kazan “was surprised to see _something_ like one hundred ... _I coulda been_ somebody, instead of a bum, which is what I am.”.



Camper6, your link doesn't work, but I know the scene.  It is one of the really great ones.  Hope it's ok for me to post it for you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2017)

Every time I watch this movie this scene always makes me cry. Watching it now I cried.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> In "The Sting", in a poker game on the train, Mr. Shaw (Paul Newman), calls big shot Doyle Lonegan's hand, who smugly lays down Four Nines.
> 
> Then Shaw cockily lays down his hand of Four Jacks, much to everyone's shock.  (They both cheated.)
> 
> HiDesertHal




A geez Hal. Every Western movie has one of those card scenes.   It's hilarious.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks.  Apparently that scene made Marlon Brando's career.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I'm so jealous of you people who are able to post actual, moving scenes from your favorite movies.
> 
> LARA gave me detailed instructions on how to do this, but I'm totally confused...I can't even do the first step!
> 
> HDH



Give it another try Hal, maybe these instructions are easier to follow.



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the  YouTube video, and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the  "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> In "The Sting", in a poker game on the train, Mr. Shaw (Paul Newman), calls big shot Doyle Lonegan's hand, who smugly lays down Four Nines.
> 
> Then Shaw cockily lays down his hand of Four Jacks, much to everyone's shock.  (They both cheated.)
> 
> HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 18, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Give it another try Hal, maybe these instructions are easier to follow.



Yo SeaBreeze,

I want to copy a Video to the Forum which is in my Picture Files. 

How Do Dat?

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 21, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Give it another try Hal, maybe these instructions are easier to follow.



HEY SEABREEZE,

It tried following your instructions but there is no "insert video" icon anywhere on or around my post.

HDH


----------



## Victor (Jul 23, 2017)

In The ODD COUPLE, Felix is sitting done to have dinner
and Oscar says so I see your having spaghetti now!
Felix: laughs. 
Oscar: what's so funny
Felix: It's not spaghetti. It's linguini
Oscar: throws the whole plate against the wall, so it's dripping.
"Now it's garbage!"


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2017)

LOL  Victor.  I remember that scene.  That was a clever  series.  Both excellent actors.


----------



## Lon (Jul 23, 2017)

Dirty Harry (2/10) Movie CLIP - Do You Feel Lucky, Punk? (1971) HD


----------



## Lon (Jul 23, 2017)

[h=3]Eastwood- A Man's Got to Know his Limitations - YouTube[/h]


----------



## Katybug (Jul 23, 2017)

Love those Italian guys.....

Al Pacino, AND JUSTICE FOR ALL_...."You're out of order, you're out of order, the whole trial is out of order."
_
Robert DeNiro_...."You talkin' to me?  You talkin' to me?"  _TAXI DRIVER

And everything either of them said in GODFATHER.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 23, 2017)

Lon said:


> Dirty Harry (2/10) Movie CLIP - Do You Feel Lucky, Punk? (1971) HD



Hey Lon...did you notice the violent recoil of Harry's Smith & Wesson Model 29 .44 Magnum?

HDH


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2018)

A Star is Born - 1937
Janet Gaynor and Fredric March
Honeymoon clip


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 13, 2018)

Hands down,The Wizard Of Oz: There's no place like home.

The line I have held close to me all my life.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 13, 2018)

"Nobody's Perfect "


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Camper6, your link doesn't work, but I know the scene.  It is one of the really great ones.  Hope it's ok for me to post it for you.


 
Thank you.  I love that scene.  I often say the words to myself when I screw up something.

But this scene put it into perspective.  Giving up something for money when you know it's wrong.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2018)

People who cry at movies are really emotional.

I noticed that when I was a young man and took a date to a movie.

I can't cry at movies.  I always have the camera position in my mind.  In fact that spoils the movie for me.


----------

